# How can I get inspired? I feel that I have lost creativity



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

When I started working on my clothing brand, I was full of ideas and creativity, but for a good past months I have lost creativity, like I am on mental wall block or something. I also have school (I am in college) and have a part time job which is stressing at times, but more than everything, I am getting more stressed because I've been getting ready to launch the clothing but there are always setbacks, and when I look back at my designs I'm like "they're not good enough, I have to work more on them with something design worthy" so I spend a lot of time staring at my screen helplessly trying to improve my designs but feel nothing, absolutely NOTHING, like my brain has been drained of creativity  How can I gain creativity?? I cannot come up with any good designs lately for my own good, and when I make something I feel like ive seen it somewhere and Im making the same thing and copying it instead of creating fresh new designs. In all my design classes I was always the best one, but now Im coming up with lame rookie deisgns, I dont even know whats wrong with me. This is depressing, I feel like Im never going to actually make this happen, but I want it so bad. Please give me some advice since almost everyone on here has years' experience and im just starting out.


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

First - Buddhists say "rid your self of desire". I have found this to be important to creativity. The desire to do "something" stops me from doing anything. Simply doing something, without worrying about how it will end up, often leads to the most fun and the most creative designs. 
Second - "Recreation" is time to "re-create" one's energy. Maybe a day in the woods would help. Watch the trees grow, observe the life in a clump of moss.
Third - don't worry about it. We all need breaks from creative spurts because it takes a lot of energy to create things!
Enjoy the day - the observations of everything around are deeper when time and space are enjoyed. They will inspire you.


----------



## Shocked (Sep 20, 2011)

well as Akar mentioned, getting out for a walk etc is good. I would just take a complete day off from everything, don't even use your computer, turn your phone off etc and get out some where and spend a day close to nature and try to get inspired.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

akar said:


> First - Buddhists say "rid your self of desire". I have found this to be important to creativity. The desire to do "something" stops me from doing anything. Simply doing something, without worrying about how it will end up, often leads to the most fun and the most creative designs.
> Second - "Recreation" is time to "re-create" one's energy. Maybe a day in the woods would help. Watch the trees grow, observe the life in a clump of moss.
> Third - don't worry about it. We all need breaks from creative spurts because it takes a lot of energy to create things!
> Enjoy the day - the observations of everything around are deeper when time and space are enjoyed. They will inspire you.


That's some good advice, I suppose I am beating myself too hard over trying to come up with something "good" rather than just enjoying what I'm doing which was what started it all.


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

Ask your friends and family for help. I've been a designer for over 30 years and many of my successful designs have come from suggestions and observations of friends, co-workers and family. People love to come up with great ideas for t-shirts. If you ask, you'll get dozens of ideas, if a few are good, you'll be inspired.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

I usually watch Golden Girls reruns to get my creative juices flowing again...  
all kidding aside... creativity comes and goes like a windy day... just when you
think you have no ability or why are you even trying... you will see something driving down the road
or at the mall or at a Justin Bieber convention that will get you excited and give you ideas... 
most of all enjoy life and don't think too hard. 

One thing that helps me is to help other people...I always learn something helping someone else out.


----------



## Stevekiser12 (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't think about it so much man, go relieve some stress with a work out or however you relive stress. For me i go buy about 10 pounds of chocolate and 5 monsters and I am the most creative person you would ever see for about 3 hours. Goodluck!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Try going to Barnes and Noble. They have sections with art, design and photography books. You don't have to buy anything, just take a look at them and get some inspiration. Also, thumb through some magazines. Just looking at the layout or color composition of the ads can help you get some ideas.


----------



## Egonomics (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks like your at your low point which is GOOD! because now the only way is UP! Everyone has their downs and now its up too you too tackle it as a challenge. Are you going to let it defeat you? Now forget all the creativty stuff for second and look back in to your roots. Find yourself and work your way back up. Hopefully through your journey to getting back in to prime mode you find inspiration and self-confidence!

"If you have built castles in the air, your work need not be lost; that is where they should be. Now put foundations under them." - Henry David Thoreau


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

Egonomics said:


> Looks like your at your low point which is GOOD! because now the only way is UP! Everyone has their downs and now its up too you too tackle it as a challenge. Are you going to let it defeat you? Now forget all the creativty stuff for second and look back in to your roots. Find yourself and work your way back up. Hopefully through your journey to getting back in to prime mode you find inspiration and self-confidence!
> 
> "If you have built castles in the air, your work need not be lost; that is where they should be. Now put foundations under them." - Henry David Thoreau


Thank you for the advice


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah like stated before try to enjoy yourself while designing. Usually when I start a design I have no idea how its will end up. Also I find that going to public places, taking the metro and observing people around me help my creativity. In addition, looking at other Artist work for inspiration help sometime. So the next time you want to design and you a mental block, just leave your computer and go watch a movie or run then come back to your computer, Hope its help.


----------



## Sun Turtle (Sep 2, 2010)

Since you are in College maybe a road trip is in order. You probably design out of your dorm or apartment. Get out, have some fun and do something that completely takes your mind off school, work and designs. A few hours helps, a day is better, a weekend get away should do the trick if you can afford it. This just helps you keep the balance.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Personally I have been sketching for my line for about 2 years now. Just widdles down hundreds of designs to 10. What im getting at is dont put yourself on a timeline then the sketch/design time becomes more fluid and enjoyable. billing yourself as top of your class is irrelevant so you need to get that out of your head. i know alot of designers from my class that were top of their art or design class and are working for someone not in their field misserable because they thought "it" should be handed to them. As stated by others above.Take a break, walk away and clear your head of anything business related...


----------



## Jfny (Sep 1, 2011)

That's what Ganja's for, arent you in college?


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

Jfny said:


> That's what Ganja's for, arent you in college?


Tokin' only seems to open up my stomach not my mind ha :/


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Most important - WAKE UP and ENJOY! My goodness you are stressing going to school and working part time? Hate to be the bearer of bad news but it does not get much better then you have it. The real world ia a real ***** compared to school and part time work.

Stop frigging whining and be thankful you have the resources to attend school. If you cannot have fun in your college days you are for a real surprise on what is in front you.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Riderz Ready said:


> Most important - WAKE UP and ENJOY! My goodness you are stressing going to school and working part time? Hate to be the bearer of bad news but it does not get much better then you have it. The real world ia a real ***** compared to school and part time work.
> 
> Stop frigging whining and be thankful you have the resources to attend school. If you cannot have fun in your college days you are for a real surprise on what is in front you.


Although Mark might have had a bad day at work today, he has some good advice tucked away in there. But Mark forgot his best advice he usually gives in these situations. He can correct me if I don't quite get it right.

Don't worry so much about your creativity for designing as much as focusing on how you will sell the designs you have. You need a market and customers more than you need the best designs. Having killer designs does not guarantee that anyone will buy anything. No, the designs can't be junk, but if you have some decent stuff to go with, your next move is selling them.

I have found creativity comes and goes in waves my self. I have been an artist for likely two of your life times. Sometimes I can't work fast enough to get the stuff out of my head. Other times I feel like my brain is a desert island, dry as a bone. Just be patient for the next set of waves.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I seldom have a bad day at work - as I love what I do. The point very simply is college should be some of the best years in your life. You can expose yourself to new ways of thinking, new people, new experiences - it shapes your future. If you cannot enjoy college what the heck are you going to do when the real world kicks in like it has for millions of people who are struggling how to keep their business afloat, meet payroll, pay their mortgage, provide for their wife and family, prepare for their retirement all the while watching the economy continue to tank as their most valuable possesion, their house, has lost 1/2 its value. THAT IS STRESS. What you are experiencing is a gnat on a business owners butt.

Enjoy college and toss the t-shirt business as you are not ready for it. Stressing over a business that is not a business is not worth ruining some of the most important and fun years one will have in life.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

Riderz Ready said:


> I seldom have a bad day at work - as I love what I do. The point very simply is college should be some of the best years in your life. You can expose yourself to new ways of thinking, new people, new experiences - it shapes your future. If you cannot enjoy college what the heck are you going to do when the real world kicks in like it has for millions of people who are struggling how to keep their business afloat, meet payroll, pay their mortgage, provide for their wife and family, prepare for their retirement all the while watching the economy continue to tank as their most valuable possesion, their house, has lost 1/2 its value. THAT IS STRESS. What you are experiencing is a gnat on a business owners butt.
> 
> Enjoy college and toss the t-shirt business as you are not ready for it. Stressing over a business that is not a business is not worth ruining some of the most important and fun years one will have in life.


By all means I am enjoying college, but of course what each person considers as stress will differ, I mean yea in 20 years I will probably have more important things to be stressed about, and what I consider stress now is probably nothing to you, but it is still stress to ME at this very point in time. Now I don't see how it is good advice to say "ditch the t-shirt business and only worry about that 10 years from now" when you could have said something like take it easy don't worry about it too much or take small steps at a time, constructive advice. Then again you did not answer my initial question at all since I asked specifically "what are some ways to gain creativity". Just letting you know, you were not obligated to respond at all.


----------



## kissfan76 (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok I'm gonna be honest here, inspiration comes from life. Look around at the people around you. Look at all the lifestyles out there. Someone does something thats funny write it down make it into an illustration. See how someone dresses target an individual and build off of that. Now I will admit I haven't launched my t-shirts yet but this is how I'm doing things and it helps alot. When you feel stressed take some time off. The body and mind can only take so much.


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

Do something that just gets you away from the biz!!! I love to hunt and fish...especially fishing. It's me and the water. I do not even allow myself to think about airbrushing or screen printing or customers at all!! when I get back from a couple days on the water .....Ideas flow!! Sounds like you need that.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

thetrillest said:


> By all means I am enjoying college, but of course what each person considers as stress will differ, I mean yea in 20 years I will probably have more important things to be stressed about, and what I consider stress now is probably nothing to you, but it is still stress to ME at this very point in time. Now I don't see how it is good advice to say "ditch the t-shirt business and only worry about that 10 years from now" when you could have said something like take it easy don't worry about it too much or take small steps at a time, constructive advice. Then again you did not answer my initial question at all since I asked specifically "what are some ways to gain creativity". Just letting you know, you were not obligated to respond at all.


You have enough people filling your head with fantasies about taking a walk, listening to music, etc. I am telling it to you straight. You original email is about the stress of your clothing line that does not even exist. It is about the stress of a part time job. If you think trying to be creative is stressful I am simply saying that is the easy part of a business. Realize less than 5% of people who start a "clothing line" make a single dime. Most lose everything they put into it. I would guess that number shrinks to 1-2% of those trying to do it part time as a side venture. Look in the classified - it is littered with failed startup equipment for sale. Custom apparel is ruthless and one of the most competitive industries on the planet. As Mark from Bornover mentioned - how you going to sell your designs? Now that is something to stress about. People are so gung-ho to design shirts yet have no plan or clue how they will sell or market their brand. It takes years and significant resources to build a brand and a market for your product. 

In short all I am saying is if you are stressed at a partime job and stressed at creative issues you are completely unprepared for the real stress of starting a t-shirt venture. Instead spend your time studying, extra hours at work and enjoying college and you will be light years ahead of the game.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Riderz Ready said:


> Enjoy college and toss the t-shirt business as you are not ready for it. Stressing over a business that is not a business is not worth ruining some of the most important and fun years one will have in life.


I think Mark has hit a very important point here. Do not let anything get in the way of you finishing college and getting your degree. The t-shirt thing is not important compared to your education. Especially if it causes added stress. If the economy and country come back strong, the t-shirt thing will work just as well or better later after you graduate. 

And, if you are talented and creative, that never dies and goes away. Don't worry about that at all.

Right now you need to finish college and graduate with a degree. Hopefully you can recognize the opportunity and blessing in college, and can be thankful and enjoy this time in your life. Yes it is hard work, but well worth it. It matters.

If you are a super high energy person and taking on the challenges and extra time to start a company is not too much, then by all means go for it. I just suggest it must be because you are having fun doing it and it is more like a hobby and passion than work. If the main reason is to make money, then, really it is probably not a good idea to try and take it on right now. Don't get overloaded and screw up college, it is not worth it.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

bornover said:


> I think Mark has hit a very important point here. Do not let anything get in the way of you finishing college and getting your degree. The t-shirt thing is not important compared to your education. Especially if it causes added stress. If the economy and country come back strong, the t-shirt thing will work just as well or better later after you graduate.
> 
> And, if you are talented and creative, that never dies and goes away. Don't worry about that at all.
> 
> ...


No yea of course I'm finishing school, that is by far the most important thing right now. I am by no means quitting my job and dropping out of school to pursue this. As far as the tshirts business, I am not doing I for money as I have my other real job, I am doing it as a hobby right now since I love doing it. I'm not going out on it to pay my bills or anything. But I've been able to manage my time to where I can take care of school, work my other job and still have some spare time which was the whole purpose of this.


----------



## dandd7598 (Oct 2, 2011)

thetrillest

I too have felt that way.. Its like the great ideas come out so easily, but then when its time to actually goto the next level, the doubt sets in.. Alot of what I was going through was not wanting my designs to be rejected. Our designs are like our babies.. And we are very protective of them. So it's hard to put yourself in a place to be judged by our peers.
After 4 years of contemplating taking that next step, I FINALLY set out and lunched my Site.
What I did and I still do to keep myself inspired and motivated is I take myself back to that moment when I 1st came up with my designs.. How excited I was about them. That's how I want my customers to feel about them. And they do!
Being creative can sometimes be a gift and curse.. No matter how great something is, we think we can make it better. Sometimes we gotta go back to how it made us feel the 1st time we saw it. Cause it was already better.


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

what are some of your favorite brands or companies? what about your favorite songs or magazines? 
go and search them out - buy them, read articles, sketch some of their designs out.
trips to museums are great for inspiration... local colleges and their art programs usually allow the public some sort of access... 
another idea is to change your work space completely. maybe even relocate it. writers do this all the time. some believe the balance of aesthetics in a work area creates feelings... look into feng shui decorating.
think outside of the box!

watch documentaries on some amazing artists as well. anything to show you that the passion you have felt before is easily attainable - everyone hits creative ruts from time to time. its how long you allow the rut itself to change your ideologies and work ethic that makes or breaks the artist!!!
in the end, if youre a real artist, which im sure you are, you'll be fine.
everyone needs a break from routine from time to time.


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

coming here for advice was genius by the way!


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

GrapeCloth said:


> what are some of your favorite brands or companies? what about your favorite songs or magazines?
> go and search them out - buy them, read articles, sketch some of their designs out.
> trips to museums are great for inspiration... local colleges and their art programs usually allow the public some sort of access...
> another idea is to change your work space completely. maybe even relocate it. writers do this all the time. some believe the balance of aesthetics in a work area creates feelings... look into feng shui decorating.
> ...


That was helpful, thanks for the advice


----------



## theGREENE (Apr 20, 2011)

everyone says step away... *sigh* maybe... that works for some...

But I find the best ways to get inspired are to dive into the creative world.

- get together with others in the design world.
School isn't good enough. 
- Get involved in design contests, have people you know give you an idea, word, or phrase and go with it even if its against the grain of your comfortable thought process.. 
***DON'T go study moss and relax in nature if you don't design specifically organic and nature compositions. 
If you do more or other things you need to legitimately stimulate your brain and get it thinking DESIGN.
- Doing something that has a deadline will motivate you.
If you are like me and the majority of the design world (especially in college), we are procrastinators. Deadlines force you to get moving and people you know tend to matter more than yourself and/or professors.
- Design and or create in different fields along the way.
Often times branching out opens you to whole new techniques and styles that you can borrow from and make your own.

Finally, and most important...
- if you have a talent and love for design, KEEP AT IT!
A, is always exciting.. B, is still fun.. C-X are a pain... and Y and Z are the build up and climax.

"The harder you work, the luckier you get." - Donald Trump
**this quote applies to all areas of life, GET IT DONE**


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

For me I pick a day where I'm in a real good focused mood. 

Turn on some good music, sit down at my computer without other distractions and start browsing sites I know have artwork that inspires me. I'm not that creative so it's usually vector sites or deviant art or something lame like that.

I'll print out stuff and surround myself. Then I can get into it .. .. 

Let whatever makes you happy be your muse.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

i don't know how many times i've ever seen this question posed from whatever message board i've attached myself to over the years. the writers are especially whiny about it, lol. i should invent muse traps, but i'm not sure what kind of bait to use. 

i'm not advocating any of these suggestions as it's my personal opinion that there's an ebb and flow to 'creativity.' it's like any other mental or physical faculty, sometimes it's on, sometimes it ain't. 

if you boil down the essential meanings here, some of it amounts to finding a new stimulus to excite your senses, which, presumably, triggers a response in your 'creativity.' the underlying premise is also to step away and take a breather, as if this recharges some battery. if hugging a tree or kissing a frog or ingesting some placebos works for you, more power to you ~ maybe you can find some inspiration in that experience.

education and experience are really the keys towards 'creativity.' there is no mystical formula for stirring the creative juices in the pot sitting on your shoulders beyond having the belief that if there is a magic elixir, then there is.


----------

